# Actors/Characters you have a crush on that other people wouldn't get



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a running list. Current headliner is Jeff Daniels. Not your typical leading man, but for whatever reason when he's onscreen I just can't see anyone else.

This may or may not be instigated by anticipation for the upcoming season 2 of The Newsroom.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Haven't seen her in ages but I had a crush on Megan Follows.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I think the last one was Eliza Dusku (I think that's her name) on Dollhouse. Her eyes are amazing.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Mary Lynn Rajskub


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

ClutchBrake said:


> Mary Lynn Rajskub


She's actually quite pretty when not in "Chloe" mode (though, of course, Chloe grew on me by season 4).


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I think the last one was Eliza Dusku (I think that's her name) on Dollhouse. Her eyes are amazing.


If anyone doesn't get why you'd have a crush on Eliza Dushku, I don't think I want to know them.


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Laura Calder does it for me. It must be a cooking thing


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> Haven't seen her in ages but I had a crush on Megan Follows.


Is that Anne of Green Gables?

I just watched that series again this past holiday after not seeing it in probably 25-30 years. I could understanding someone crushing on her.

I don't really understand the OP question though. What is the context? People we don't find attractive that we like anyway? People we find attractive that we assume other people don't?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Lee 2.0 said:


> If anyone doesn't get why you'd have a crush on Eliza Dushku, I don't think I want to know them.


It seemed, that during the running of that show, more people had crushes on the other girl (who was also in the recent show about the stranded sub...I'm having a bad memory day today LOL).


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> It seemed, that during the running of that show, more people had crushes on the other girl (who was also in the recent show about the stranded sub...I'm having a bad memory day today LOL).


Dichen Lachman? She's quite interesting. Read her bio some time.

But I'm with you, Eliza's the hotsor.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> Mary Lynn Rajskub


I get that.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I have a ridiculous crush on Cory Monteith, which is about the only thing tethering me to Glee at this point.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

The big lady on _Third Rock From the Sun_. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> It seemed, that during the running of that show, more people had crushes on the other girl (who was also in the recent show about the stranded sub...I'm having a bad memory day today LOL).


No, they thought that Dichen was a better actress, not that she was hotter than Eliza.


----------



## swinca (Jun 19, 2003)

Major Motoko Kusanagi from Ghost in the Shell. I'm in love with an anime character.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

JYoung said:


> No, they thought that Dichen was a better actress, not that she was hotter than Eliza.


And that's because she was.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

MonsterJoe said:


> I don't really understand the OP question though. What is the context? People we don't find attractive that we like anyway? People we find attractive that we assume other people don't?


I assumed the latter.

I also had a crush on Marisa Tomei on A Different World. And she's still holding up!


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

The Dark Magician from Yu-Gi-Oh.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

My unconventional crush is Alex Borstein -- I've only _seen_ her _on-screen_ in various brief cameo roles she's done (never watched "MAD TV," etc.), but I've seen her live at a couple different "Family Guy"-related events.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I've got a big crush on Lucy Liu, but I understand some people wouldn't understand that.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> I've got a big crush on Lucy Liu, but I understand some people wouldn't understand that.


Yes, I fully understand! Me too.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

JYoung said:


> No, they thought that Dichen was a better actress, not that she was hotter than Eliza.


Sierra, right? I don't think there's any question she's a better actress. Talk about a stunning performance.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Haven't seen her in ages but I had a crush on Megan Follows.


I had a huge crush on her.










From 2012


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

OK. You won this thread 



trainman said:


> My unconventional crush is Alex Borstein -- I've only _seen_ her _on-screen_ in various brief cameo roles she's done (never watched "MAD TV," etc.), but I've seen her live at a couple different "Family Guy"-related events.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> I also had a crush on Marisa Tomei on A Different World. And she's still holding up!


Woah, Marisa Tomei was on A Different World? I never realized that.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

In my youth, it was Lindsay Wagner.










All my friends would say "but she has no ti**ies!" 

Most recent:


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I would have never believed that is Olivia from Fringe.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)




----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh gosh I pretty much define this, since I've always had different tastes. I can't think of any off the top of my head, but give me a little bit and I will.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

Boot said:


>


Why would others not get that you have a crush on her? She is awesome in the show!

Abby Sciuto fits the thread title description more, I think 

T


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Boot said:


>


Sorry to quote the image again (but it's worth repeating!)

I totally understand this one, and am in complete agreement! :up:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

who is that and what show is it?


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Who wouldn't get a crush on Anna Torv or Renee Felice Smith?


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

People just are not getting that this thread is about having a crush on someone that other people think is unattractive (you know ... ugly).

I kinda got a little thing for Kristen Schaal.


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

Vanessa Bayer


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

mattack said:


> who is that and what show is it?


Renee Felice Smith from NCIS: LA


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Kate Micucci

Do I win?


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Bananfish said:


> People just are not getting that this thread is about having a crush on someone that other people think is unattractive (you know ... ugly).
> 
> I kinda got a little thing for Kristen Schaal.


TV has ugly people?


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> Dichen Lachman? She's quite interesting. Read her bio some time.
> But I'm with you, Eliza's the hotsor.


While I liked both Dichen and Eliza, my big crush on that show is Amy Acker.
Though I would think people would "get" any of the three.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Bananfish said:


> People just are not getting that this thread is about having a crush on someone that other people think is unattractive (you know ... ugly).
> 
> I kinda got a little thing for Kristen Schaal.


I disagree. The OP mentions Jeff Daniels. He's not ugly. But he's not hot either.

And can we post pics of your crushes? 'Cause I have no idea who Kristen Schaal, Anna Torv or Renee Felice Smith is.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Now another for me. But she's a musician:










Suzanne Vega


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Stephanie Courtney



Spoiler



She plays Flo


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

She looks MUCH better without all that freakin' makeup.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Lisa Loeb.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Way back when I had a weird little crush on Dwight Schrute.

I think Peter Dinklage is quite handsome even though I don't usually go for the very hairy types.

I have a serious thing for Adam Scott on Parks and Rec, but he's really not that odd.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh! Eric Stonestreet. But that may be more about our shared obsession with Kansas State.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

There was a cute young actress on TV movies and shows in the 70s-80s. Brunette with anime eyes. I remember her playing "not full retard."

Something Sean something.

Anybody remember her name?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Stephanie Courtney
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

My husband agrees.

I still think none of these women qualify.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I always seem to fall for the "other" girl when there are two girls on the show and one is considered the "hot" one. For instance, on 8 Simple Rules, I always crushed on the red headed braniac girl (Amy Davidson) over Kaley Cuoco (who plays Penny on TBBT). Kaley was supposed to be the hot one (and she was hot). 

On the old Ted Knight show Too Close for Comfort, I always liked Deborah Van Valkenburgh, the dark haired daughter better than Lydia Cornell who was the vapid blonde hottie.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> 'Cause I have no idea who Kristen Schaal, Anna Torv or Renee Felice Smith is.


Anna Torv: bottom picture of post #26.
Renee Felice Smith: woman in post #28 wearing maroon cap


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

tivogurl said:


> Anna Torv: bottom picture of post #26.
> Renee Felice Smith: woman in post #28 wearing maroon cap


Only picture I am seeing on post #26 is Lindsay Wagner. No Anna Torv (shame  ) Not sure why someone would NOT think she's attractive enough to crush on, especially in the redhead wig


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Only picture I am seeing on post #26 is Lindsay Wagner. No Anna Torv (shame  )


Odd, I'm seeing two pictures in post #26.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

Penelope on Criminal Minds. 

Given that; J.J. as well but I'm not sure there are many that think she is unattractive.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> There was a cute young actress on TV movies and shows in the 70s-80s. Brunette with anime eyes. I remember her playing "not full retard."
> 
> Something Sean something.
> 
> Anybody remember her name?


The brain is amazing. Found her.

















Sian Barbara Allen http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0021056/bio
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sian_Barbara_Allen

I had remembered the "Allen" part but was looking for "Sean Alan" then the "Barbara" came to me.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Kate Micucci
> 
> Do I win?


I wouldn't consider her an "unconventional" crush -- she's cute and funny.

I think if you really wanted to pursue her, you'd probably have an easier time doing so than would anyone else in this thread with their crushes -- she performs live around L.A. very often.

But perhaps you know that already.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

gossamer88 said:


> I assumed the latter.
> 
> I also had a crush on Marisa Tomei on A Different World. And she's still holding up!


She's one of my favorites. I had no idea she was on that though - and I used to watch it.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I think the last one was Eliza Dusku (I think that's her name) on Dollhouse. Her eyes are amazing.


Pretty sure most males would get this one.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Sian Barbara Allen - I'm with ya. I was so jealous of John Boy/Richard Thomas who was her boyfriend in real life and on The Waltons.

Didn't realize she was 5 years older than him.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I've got a thing for Rachel Nichols (sideline reporter for CNN, used to work for ESPN). My buddy calls her hideous (actual word). I think he's nuts.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Sparty99 said:


> I've got a thing for Rachel Nichols (sideline reporter for CNN, used to work for ESPN). My buddy calls her hideous (actual word). I think he's nuts.


Her? Yeah, she's hideous.










Not.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Boot said:


>


Can we make it a rule that you have to post the person's name, too?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> Her? Yeah, she's hideous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong Rachel Nichols.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

ESPN/CNN Rachel Nichols


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> Can we make it a rule that you have to post the person's name, too?





Family said:


> Sian Barbara Allen - I'm with ya. I was so jealous of John Boy/Richard Thomas who was her boyfriend in real life and on The Waltons.


And their photo. Have no idea who Sian Barbara Allen is:


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> Can we make it a rule that you have to post the person's name, too?


That's Renee Felice Smith, currently starting on NCIS: LA.


----------



## malayphred (Jan 29, 2007)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Bananfish said:


> People just are not getting that this thread is about having a crush on someone that other people think is unattractive (you know ... ugly).


OK, I'll change my vote to:


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> Kate Micucci
> 
> Do I win?


If you do, then I win too.. Though I think I'm slowly starting to get tired of her quirkiness being exactly the same in all roles.



Graymalkin said:


> Lisa Loeb.


No way, as in she's way hot and has always been so.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I always seem to fall for the "other" girl when there are two girls on the show and one is considered the "hot" one. For instance, on 8 Simple Rules, I always crushed on the red headed braniac girl (Amy Davidson) over Kaley Cuoco (who plays Penny on TBBT). Kaley was supposed to be the hot one (and she was hot).


I've made that exact argument a ton of times (in BBT threads too).

The "other" girl is usually the smart one too, which I think is another reason she's hotter.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> I've got a thing for Rachel Nichols (sideline reporter for CNN, used to work for ESPN). My buddy calls her hideous (actual word). I think he's nuts.


Your buddy is a ******.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Boot said:


> OK, I'll change my vote to:


She's still hot, but doesn't come across well in photos.

(Hated her on CI, though.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

One of you is going to have to whip out Phyllis on the Office or Bea Arthur for me to take any of this seriously.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Your buddy is a ******.


Most assuredly true. He's one of those guys for whom if he doesn't agree with your opinion you're just flat out wrong, and not only that, if you can't explain something that's unexplainable then there's something wrong with you. I've never had an issue with liking the non-traditional women, but calling them hideous is ridiculous to me.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Does Mindy Kaling count? I've got a huge crush on that woman.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've always thought espn/cnn sports reporter Rachel Nichols was weird looking. She looks pretty ok in a cnn promo I recently saw on tv, though.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Boot said:


> OK, I'll change my vote to:


Freckles = smitten


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Sparty99 said:


> Does Mindy Kaling count? I've got a huge crush on that woman.


I think so. And yes I found a bad picture on purpose. 'Cause I think she's can be attractive...to some.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I have a man crush on Michael Weatherly


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't have a crush, but I think Willem Dafoe is incredibly sexy. And for many, many years I thought Tom Berenger was the hottest man alive. Not so much these days.

I also think Jeff Kober is sexy. Not at all good looking, but sexy.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> One of you is going to have to whip out Phyllis on the Office or Bea Arthur for me to take any of this seriously.


This.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I always had a thing for Debralee Scott from Welcome Back Kotter and Mary Hartman Mary Hartman. Something about that overbite. I didn't realize she had died.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> I always had a thing for Debralee Scott from Welcome Back Kotter and Mary Hartman Mary Hartman. Something about that overbite. I didn't realize she had died.


I used to like Marcia Strassman who played Kotter's wife on the show. I could understand why a lot of people wouldn't get that though (she was a little on the under endowed side to be consider "hot" I think).


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

StacieH said:


> I don't have a crush, but I think Willem Dafoe is incredibly sexy. And for many, many years I thought Tom Berenger was the hottest man alive. Not so much these days.
> 
> I also think Jeff Kober is sexy. Not at all good looking, but sexy.


Willem Dafoe is another of mine, and while my original Jeff Daniels can come off a bit douchy in real life, Dafoe is an angel of a man. Just so f'n impressive and humble in every, every way.

Also, a friend of mine in high school was best friends with Tom Berenger's kid - said he was consistently awesome, always set up cool events and games and stuff whenever his kid had friends over. I've always liked him for that.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

OK, I'll admit it...I've always had a crush on Alice Kramden.

Moving into this millennium, I would say for me Kristin Chenoweth comes closest to meeting the criteria of the OP. Not sure why I'm so attracted to her, but I am.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

StacieH said:


> I don't have a crush, but I think Willem Dafoe is incredibly sexy.


Check out the body and movement work he did in The Reckoning, at 2:19 and 2:59






(Incidentally Paul Bettany is also on my list)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> OK, I'll admit it...I've always had a crush on Alice Kramden.
> 
> Moving into this millennium, I would say for me Kristin Chenoweth comes closest to meeting the criteria of the OP. Not sure why I'm so attracted to her, but I am.


Oh please, half the men and most of the woman here would kill for her. It doesn't count.

I am pleased with your first offering though.


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2004)

Bananfish said:


> People just are not getting that this thread is about having a crush on someone that other people think is unattractive (you know ... ugly).
> 
> I kinda got a little thing for Kristen Schaal.


Yes


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> I think so. And yes I found a bad picture on purpose. 'Cause I think she's can be attractive...to some.


Yes


----------



## garyh (Jan 15, 2004)

GoPackGo said:


> Vanessa Bayer


Yes

But most of all. Casey Wilson


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> Does Mindy Kaling count? I've got a huge crush on that woman.


:up:


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Robert Carlyle










Ok in Once Upon a Time, absolutely swoon-worthy in Stargate SGU. I'll admit the Scottish accent doesn't hurt.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Kablemodem said:


> Kate Micucci
> 
> Do I win?





trainman said:


> I wouldn't consider her an "unconventional" crush -- she's cute and funny.
> 
> I think if you really wanted to pursue her, you'd probably have an easier time doing so than would anyone else in this thread with their crushes -- she performs live around L.A. very often.
> 
> But perhaps you know that already.


During BBT the other night, my wife said, "I think she's the ugliest person I've ever seen on TV." Kate isn't my type, but I don't think she's ugly.



Sparty99 said:


> I've got a thing for Rachel Nichols (sideline reporter for CNN, used to work for ESPN). My buddy calls her hideous (actual word). I think he's nuts.


Your friend is nuts. She's different, but still very pretty.



RangersRBack said:


> Moving into this millennium, I would say for me Kristin Chenoweth comes closest to meeting the criteria of the OP. Not sure why I'm so attracted to her, but I am.


What is there not to understand about thinking Kristen Chenoweth is hot? Her only possible flaw is her height, and even that's not really a flaw.



garyh said:


> But most of all. Casey Wilson


Casey Wilson is super hot. And I don't think that's hard for anyone to understand.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I always had a thing for Debralee Scott from Welcome Back Kotter and Mary Hartman Mary Hartman. Something about that overbite. I didn't realize she had died.


Funny, I thought of this person too, but had no clue how to find her name.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Alia Shawkat


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

latrobe7 said:


> Alia Shawkat


I feel like there's only one word that can properly respond to that.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't really watch the show, but I seriously crush on Abby from NCIS (and Pauley Perrette too)


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I liked Debralee too. For her fans:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRXUHLDma-o[/media]


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> Alia Shawkat





alpacaboy said:


> I feel like there's only one word that can properly respond to that.


Her?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

danterner said:


> Her?


Wrong person. That would apply to Mae Whitman.

(I think you picked the right word that was being mentioned, but I think the person before you was mistaken in referencing that for Alia Shawkat.)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Family said:


> I liked Debralee too. For her fans:
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRXUHLDma-o[/media]


Nice leisure suit, Mr. Betty White.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wrong person. That would apply to Mae Whitman.
> 
> (I think you picked the right word that was being mentioned, but I think the person before you was mistaken in referencing that for Alia Shawkat.)


I was going for "Maybe?" or "Maybe..."


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wrong person. That would apply to Mae Whitman.
> 
> (I think you picked the right word that was being mentioned, but I think the person before you was mistaken in referencing that for Alia Shawkat.)


I knew it was the wrong character but thought it was a funny response anyway, given the thread.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sparty99 said:


> I've got a thing for Rachel Nichols (sideline reporter for CNN, used to work for ESPN). My buddy calls her hideous (actual word). I think he's nuts.


I like her too.

But I think it has to do with the fact she looks like she could be the long lost sister to Britney and Whitney Stevens. (careful if you google those girls.)


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Wrong person. That would apply to Mae Whitman.
> 
> (I think you picked the right word that was being mentioned, but I think the person before you was mistaken in referencing that for Alia Shawkat.)


While it may have been used most for Ann, it was used in reference to other characters on that show. Lucille and Maggie Lizer are the first two to come to mind. Ann's mother is another. So, I think it was properly used in reference to a female from that show.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh please, half the men and most of the woman here would kill for her. It doesn't count.


Not sure how true that is...Kristin Chenoweth is like four foot nine! I didn't think that would work for a lot of guys.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

latrobe7 said:


> Alia Shawkat


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> Not sure how true that is...Kristin Chenoweth is like four foot nine! I didn't think that would work for a lot of guys.


As we find out in _Pushing Daisies_, she's 59" tall. Besides, men are not hung up about women's height like women are hung up on men's height.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

RangersRBack said:


> Not sure how true that is...Kristin Chenoweth is like four foot nine! I didn't think that would work for a lot of guys.


Height wise I'd much rather be a 4'11" woman than a 5'6" guy.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Height wise I'd much rather be a 4'11" woman than a 5'6" guy.


I resemble that remark.

I had that same discussion with my mother in law. My daughter is really short and my MIL wanted her to go for growth hormones. To me, being a short woman has it's advantages.

Anyway, I'm not that attracted to Kristen, but I could see why some would consider her so.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> As we find out in _Pushing Daisies_, she's 59" tall. Besides, men are not hung up about women's height like women are hung up on men's height.


I'm 6'4", so I may look at it a little differently. She walked past me near Broadway once, and I swear she definitely looked shorter than 4'11"...but she still looked hot!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> As we find out in _Pushing Daisies_, she's 59" tall. Besides, men are not hung up about women's height like women are hung up on men's height.


Speak for other men.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

netringer said:


> Speak for other men.


That would be difficult. Besides, that was a generalization, not an absolute statement.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> I'm 6'4", so I may look at it a little differently. She walked past me near Broadway once, and I swear she definitely looked shorter than 4'11"...but she still looked hot!


Maybe she is shorter than that, but it's her "official" height.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> Maybe she is shorter than that, but it's her "official" height.


The same way I was 'officially' 6'6" when I played college basketball...


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> The same way I was 'officially' 6'6" when I played college basketball...


4'11" isn't _implausible_. If she is shorter you can't tell by eye.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> 4'11" isn't _implausible_. If she is shorter you can't tell by eye.


True...I don't even remember if she was wearing heels when I saw her on the street. I just remember thinking she looked like the smallest person I'd ever seen who was not a 'little person', as Matt Roloff would describe.

The very large man (bodyguard?) she was walking with probably made her look even smaller to me. He wasn't as tall as he was....large. Very large.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

RangersRBack said:


> I just remember thinking she looked like the smallest person I'd ever seen who was not a 'little person', as Matt Roloff would describe.


Like Linda Hunt (NCIS: LA), for example.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

tivogurl said:


> Like Linda Hunt (NCIS: LA), for example.


I'm just going to ignore this post and keep the image of Kristin Chenowith in my mind instead, thank you very much!


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

JoBeth66 said:


> Robert Carlyle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get this one.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

She may be short, but she's wicked cute.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RangersRBack said:


> Moving into this millennium, I would say for me Kristin Chenoweth comes closest to meeting the criteria of the OP. Not sure why I'm so attracted to her, but I am.


Yet another "does not even remotely fit the criterion of this thread", IMHO.

I don't rate dudes, but some of the dudes mentioned seem to fit it way more than basically all of the women listed. (I think they're creepy looking men, presumably women think they're unattractive.)

I actually think a few look similar -- Kober (from China Beach), and others.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Aunt Esther from Sanford and Son.


(just kidding, you old fool.)


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

mattack said:


> Yet another "does not even remotely fit the criterion of this thread", IMHO...


She fits this thread perfectly for me. I don't find her attractive in the least.

And, no, it's not the sharp knees.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Judith on 2 and a half men
https://www.google.com/search?q=jud...2Fgallery%2Fcharlie-coaches-judith%2F;450;300


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

No, I totally get that. Judith is hot.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

alpacaboy said:


> No, I totally get that. Judith is hot.


And something about her confusion and frustration make her more a real person than some of the other characters.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> (Kristin Chenoweth) may be short, but she's *wicked* cute.


I see what you did there.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RangersRBack said:


> True...I don't even remember if she was wearing heels when I saw her on the street. I just remember thinking she looked like the smallest person I'd ever seen who was not a 'little person', as Matt Roloff would describe.
> 
> *The very large man* (bodyguard?) she was walking with probably made her look even smaller to me. He wasn't as tall as he was....large. Very large.


Are you sure it was a man she was walking with?


----------



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Are you sure it was a man she was walking with?


LOL :up:


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


>


*CJ:* "Are we even the same species?" (actual line during one of their walk-and-talks)

--Carlos V.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Claudia Jean was freakishly tall.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DougF said:


> She fits this thread perfectly for me. I don't find her attractive in the least.
> 
> And, no, it's not the sharp knees.


But my point is - don't you at least see how OTHERS could find her attractive?


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

mattack said:


> But my point is - don't you at least see how OTHERS could find her attractive?


Not really. Though I'm drawing a blank on any names at the moment, I'm sure I could name someone I think is attractive who you do not.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Christine Baranski

And from my youth, Angie Dickinson from Police Woman (may have been my first crush ever). 

As far as Kristin Chenoweth goes, yeah I'm 6'1" and I don't give a crap about her height - she's freakin' gorgeous and talented.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

Mike Chang on Glee.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Not an actor but on TV. Katty Kay, the BBC White House correspondent and guest on the Chris Matthews Show.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Loach said:


> Christine Baranski


I loved her on Cybill. That woman has some serious legs. AND comedic timing!


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

Mira Furlan - in her first season Babylon 5 make-up. (not the first pilot movie)


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

kmccbf said:


> Mira Furlan - in her first season Babylon 5 make-up. (not the first pilot movie)


Hah! Love the qualification. 

Greg


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Amy Farah Fowler Big Bang Theory. She is so unattractive on the show, but such a beauty in real life. 
I love her acting in BBT. And her cloths, hair, glasses are so perfectly terrible!!


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

replaytv said:


> Amy Farah Fowler Big Bang Theory. She is so unattractive on the show, but such a beauty in real life.
> I love her acting in BBT. And her cloths, hair, glasses are so perfectly terrible!!


:up: It's AFF's personality which grabs me every time, more than Mayim Bialik in real life.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

Frankie on Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends. Don't know if it's the red hair or the exposed belly button.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Maribeth Monroe from Workaholics










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1185753/?ref_=tt_cl_t5


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

doom1701 said:


> Frankie on Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends. Don't know if it's the red hair or the exposed belly button.


https://www.google.com/search?q=Fra...com%2Fart%2FFrankie-Foster-113840610;900;1697


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

Lee 2.0 said:


> If anyone doesn't get why you'd have a crush on Eliza Dushku, I don't think I want to know them.


Beat me to it. That was the first thing I thought when her name came up in this thread.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Yuck. I don't like Eliza Dushku. She has GOT to be one of the worst actresses ever. Her appearance on TBBT was excruciating.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

But she has curvy knees.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yuck. I don't like Eliza Dushku. She has GOT to be one of the worst actresses ever. Her appearance on TBBT was excruciating.


Her acting has nothing to do with how hot she is.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yuck. I don't like Eliza Dushku. She has GOT to be one of the worst actresses ever. Her appearance on TBBT was excruciating.


Your point being?


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Yuck. I don't like Eliza Dushku. She has GOT to be one of the worst actresses ever. Her appearance on TBBT was excruciating.


Jessica Alba is a terrible actress. So is Denise Richards. Their acting has nothing to do with why they still get a paycheck.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Jessica Alba is a terrible actress. So is Denise Richards. Their acting has nothing to do with why they still get a paycheck.


And the reason(s) they do continue to get a paycheck is/are the reason(s) they don't qualify for this thread. 

(Sparty, I'm not telling you something you don't already know. I'm just joining the chorus saying that Eliza Dushku has no business being mentioned in this thread.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh right. Men are shallow.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh right. Men are shallow.


Uhm, the title of this thread is "Actors/Characters you have a crush on that other people wouldn't get".

No one would say "I don't get why you have a crush on Eliza Duskhu."


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Oh right. Men are shallow.


Right, because Vin Diesel and Channing Tatum have careers because they're master thespians.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Uhm, the title of this thread is "Actors/Characters you have a crush on that other people wouldn't get".
> 
> No one would say "I don't get why you have a crush on Eliza Duskhu."





Sparty99 said:


> Right, because Vin Diesel and Channing Tatum have careers because they're master thespians.


Reminds me of an occasion when a female friend asked me why do men lie. I told her that men lie for the same reason women and children lie... to get what they want.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Sparty99 said:


> Right, because Vin Diesel and Channing Tatum have careers because they're master thespians.


And appropriately, I think both of them are incredibly overrated lunks.

ETA: In particular Tatum. WTH is with that guy? I do NOT get the appeal.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

I do. Yummmm


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

replaytv said:


> Amy Farah Fowler Big Bang Theory. She is so unattractive on the show, but such a beauty in real life.
> I love her acting in BBT. And her cloths, hair, glasses are so perfectly terrible!!


Definitely agree with AFF, but not about her in real life! It's the character's brains/personality that are attractive.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

nlsinger said:


> I do. Yummmm


Yeah, I'm not in the majority.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

Dr Spencer Reed (Matthew Gray Gubler)- Criminal Minds


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

Sparty99 said:


> Right, because Vin Diesel and Channing Tatum have careers because they're master thespians.


Same with Ryan Gosling. I don't get what is so hot about him, either. His body? Awesome! The rest of him...eh. I call him the male version of the Butterface.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sparty99 said:


> Right, because Vin Diesel and Channing Tatum have careers because they're master thespians.


:golf clap:


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

StacieH said:


> Same with Ryan Gosling. I don't get what is so hot about him, either. His body? Awesome! The rest of him...eh. I call him the male version of the Butterface.


This discussion requires a new thread imo.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> Right, because Vin Diesel and Channing Tatum have careers because they're master _thespians_.


Not that there's anything wrong with that,


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

SueAnn said:


> Dr Spencer Reed (Matthew Gray Gubler)- Criminal Minds


Yes a million times yes.


----------



## kmccbf (Mar 9, 2002)

gchance said:


> Hah! Love the qualification.
> 
> Greg


You have to admit there is a difference


----------



## Honora (Oct 16, 2006)

TampaThunder said:


> LOL :up:


Allison Janney is 6', and Kristin Chenowith is 4'11" according to IMDB.

They could have exaggerated the difference by putting Allison in heels, and Kristin in flats for the scene.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

So hard to decide which sarcastic genius I should have the biggest crush on.

April Ludgate from "Parks and Recreation"...










Claudia Donovan from "Warehouse 13"...










...or Doc Yewll from "Defiance."


----------



## GoPackGo (Dec 29, 2012)

trainman said:


> So hard to decide which sarcastic genius I should have the biggest crush on.
> 
> April Ludgate from "Parks and Recreation"...


:up: She was adorable in Safety Not Guaranteed.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

trainman said:


> So hard to decide which sarcastic genius I should have the biggest crush on.
> 
> April Ludgate from "Parks and Recreation"...
> 
> ...


Well, the first two are gorgeous but the last one does meet the 'other people won't get' criterion of the thread. I have somehow missed all of them.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think most men would get those.

I don't get April Ludgate whatever her name is. I hate that character with a monstrous passion.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

trainman said:


> ...or Doc Yewll from "Defiance."


Right with you there.










Greg


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

trainman said:


> ...or Doc Yewll from "Defiance."


Huh?

Might as well be:









She goes topless. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n25pdHlIjI[/media]


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

trainman said:


> So hard to decide which sarcastic genius I should have the biggest crush on.
> 
> April Ludgate from "Parks and Recreation"...
> 
> ...


Allison Scagliotti is the reason Warehouse 13 lasted as long as it did, and deserves her own spin off imo.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think most men would get those.
> 
> I don't get April Ludgate whatever her name is. I hate that character with a monstrous passion.


April is awesome. The actress can't possibly live up to her, thus no crush.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Okay seriously. What is it about Peter Dinklege? He's very much not my type-mostly he's very hirsute. 

But dang, he's handsome.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Okay seriously. What is it about Peter Dinklege? He's very much not my type-mostly he's very hirsute.
> 
> But dang, he's handsome.


Well that did it...you won the thread..


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Ment said:


> Well that did it...you won the thread..


Robin Quivers of The Howard Stern Show has also admitted her crush on Dinklage.

As Tyrion on GoT, he's pretty charming. Woman like charm.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Okay seriously. What is it about Peter Dinklege? He's very much not my type-mostly he's very hirsute.
> 
> But dang, he's handsome.


It's only dat da diminutive Dinklage has declared dat da diminutive Dinklage's dangle is not dat dinky.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I thought hirsute referred to hairy women, not short men.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Howie said:


> I thought hirsute referred to hairy women, not short men.


That adjective refers to hairiness in general. The condition of hirsutism, however, is generally considered only to apply to women.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

tivogurl said:


> That adjective refers to hairiness in general. The condition of hirsutism, however, is generally considered only to apply to women.


Thanks. Never too old to learn something.


----------

